
C# vs Ruby - nickb
http://codeclimber.net.nz/archive/2008/09/16/c-vs-ruby.aspx
======
cosmo7
Obviously the C# guys are on their yachts or flying their planes at the
weekend. The Ruby people would have web access from their security guard jobs.

------
nuclear_eclipse
The same trend seems to hold for other "corporate" languages, such as PHP,
.Net, and C++:

[http://www.google.com/trends?q=.net%2C+php%2C+python%2C+c%2B...](http://www.google.com/trends?q=.net%2C+php%2C+python%2C+c%2B%2B%2C+ruby&ctab=0&geo=all&date=mtd&sort=1)

------
jwilliams
Interesting, but you've got to factor in the fact that C# is a much more
specific search term than Ruby...

C# searches are probably mostly about C#. The Ruby result would also contain
all the searches involving "Ruby" that aren't related to the language at all.

~~~
kxt
The C# 9-5 theory also supported by the long term view, showing yearly drops
between mid-December till January.

[http://www.google.com/trends?q=C%23%2C+ruby&ctab=0&g...](http://www.google.com/trends?q=C%23%2C+ruby&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all&sort=1)

~~~
shawndrost
Interesting, from that page you can see that ruby has many more news stories
despite its lower search volume.

Also interesting: on the usa-only graphy, ruby and c# have had about the same
search traffic since 1996.
[http://www.google.com/trends?q=C%23,+ruby&date=all&g...](http://www.google.com/trends?q=C%23,+ruby&date=all&geo=usa&ctab=0&sort=1&sa=N)

~~~
acangiano
You mean "since 2004".

------
chwolfe
As someone who codes in C# during the week, I would much rather play around
with other languages on the weekend to gain new insight and motivation. If
Ruby was a popular 9-5 language, I would expect to see a similar drop over the
weekend.

------
ntoshev
I hadn't noticed that Google has started to tokenize properly things like C,
C++, C#.

Probably because I don't use them recently.

------
greyman
> C# is used by people that develop only on their 9-5, Mon-Fri job.

Heh, my case exactly. ;-)

